# Elf Yourself!



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

It's that wonderful time of year again when you can Elf Yourself to amuse friends and family. Here's my elfing:

http://elfyourself.jibjab.com/view/HR8ugFFl2VT068K4G11j


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Perhaps we can do one with forum avatars.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

hahahaha oops

http://elfyourself.jibjab.com/view/3eLI7xd9BFG3VEpQ?cmpid=ey_fb_self


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

That's a link to the one I did, BB. Did you make one for yourself?


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

fixed it


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

That's so cute! And everyone looks very happy dancing


----------

